# Trimming long claws



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 8, 2011)

Hello, all. This is my second post. I did a quick search for the topic of claw trimming, but I didn't find anything, so I thought I'd ask now. How do you know if a tortoise's claws are overgrown? As I mentioned in my introduction, I recently bought two Russian tortoises, and their claws seem a bit too long, but I am not sure. I am hesitant to trim them, because if they are normal, I could end up cutting the quick and making them bleed. In the past, I had a beautiful male box turtle, and I thought his claws were too long, but they were actually normal and he bled. He was okay, but I do not want to repeat that.

If the claws are indeed too long, what is the best way to trim them? Is a claw trimmer for dogs suitable, or should I use a human nail clipper? Also, what is the best technique for making sure the tortoise doesn't move too much, or withdraw into its shell? Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Nay (May 8, 2011)

HI there and welcome.
Sometimes you can hold the foot up to the light and see a faint tinge of quick. The dog clippers that have edges on both sides work well, (not the guillotine type that crushes it) a dremel works well, and even a very coarse emery board. (I found that type only at a beauty supply place, you can get your hair dye there to!!) It's hard to say how do you know, but a picture could help.
And we all LOVE pictures here!!
Pictures of your tort and your set up. We all love new ideas and it inspires!!
How long have you had your Russian? Does he have enough substrate to dig? That helps with the nails. 
Enjoy it here!
Nay


----------



## Yvonne G (May 8, 2011)

Hi GeoTerraTestudo (Did you ever tell us your name?):

You can use a regular toe nail clipper. But give us a picture of the nails first so we can advise you whether or not they need clipping. Russians DO have big claws.


----------



## Jacob (May 8, 2011)

Human Or Dogg Trimmers Will Do The Job, But What Yvonne Said Post A Picture, So We Can Tell You If Its A Good
Idea To Trim Them Or Not


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 8, 2011)

We use the large toenail trimmers.


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 8, 2011)

Russians claws usually look long to us but are often the right length. I agree to show us some photos so we can give an opinion. I like to have a slate tile to feed on and some rocks in the enclosure, as this will naturally help wear down the nails and beak (such as in the wild). If it were me, I'd take the tort to a vet to be shown how to do it properly for the peace of mind. When doing it yourself, there are many ways (as mentioned), but having someone to hold the tort while the other clips is probably a good idea.


----------

